

Ask HN: First in the second league or second in the first league - kia

Inspired by the recent discussion about benefits of moving to San Francisco. Someone commented that in many places you'll be the first (e.g. most skilled) in the office but after moving to SF you might easily find yourself to be just an average programmer.<p>It's interesting to hear different views on being in the top of the second league or to be just an average in the first league. What is more important for you (what would you prefer). I think both have their pluses and minuses.<p>Please don't misunderstand. I am not referring to SF or to the rest of the world as the first or the second league here. It was just an example.
======
ryanelkins
I've always felt that you grow and perform best when faced with stiff
competition. If no one around you is challenging you it's probably time to
move on for your own sake. Otherwise you become complacent and stagnate. Even
if you push yourself, you probably won't be able to push yourself harder than
others would.

So, while last place in the majors might not be as much fun as first place in
the minors, it does provide the best opportunity for growth. Ultimately it
probably depends on your own goals.

------
aristus
Your innate potential is not enough. Good problems and good collaborators are
necessary to becoming whatever you want to become. Given a choice between
being a big fish in a little pond, and being surrounded by some of the
smartest people in the world, I'll choose the latter every time.

It took me a while to figure that out. Don't waste years learning the same
thing.

